# do green tree frogs burrow under moss?



## cuckcoo

i got 2 green tree frogs and one up in corner and cant find other one didnt wanna like dig through the moss i just wanna make sure he def didnt jump out


----------



## Kantix

Tree frogs are sneaky, Gently search the moss if you dont want to make a big mess, or look under any accessories that are in your tank, also what is the size of the frog and what type of tank do you have? If your frogs are babies than he or she is probably hidden which is what most frogs do, also check for gaps or openings in and around your tank.


----------



## cuckcoo

Kantix said:


> Tree frogs are sneaky, Gently search the moss if you dont want to make a big mess, or look under any accessories that are in your tank, also what is the size of the frog and what type of tank do you have? If your frogs are babies than he or she is probably hidden which is what most frogs do, also check for gaps or openings in and around your tank.


there babies one is always visable with just his head out of a corner other one no where to been seen since yest and he was smaller then other one maybe size of quarter


----------



## alex111683

I use to worry alot when I couldnt see my frogs. But I assured myself that any place that they could possibly be trapped was sealed off. That still doesnt mean that planting didnt create anymore of these places. Just look around gently as mentioned above.


----------



## cuckcoo

dug through moss still can find him i dk what to do im worried i got a waterfll in there gonna just take apart make sure didnt squeeze in there. i just got them yest from a reptile place who got them yest also could he just be more scared then other one?


----------



## cuckcoo

thank god i found him he got into small spot inside the waterfall where hollow and was just chillin in there sealed the crack with some moss for now


----------



## bricespice

Do you have neough climbing spots for them? Typically they can burrow if they do not have enough access points or are too cold/hot.


----------



## cuckcoo

bricespice said:


> Do you have neough climbing spots for them? Typically they can burrow if they do not have enough access points or are too cold/hot.


yea since i found him he been climbing around and stuff think he got in there to hide when first got him and couldnt find way out

they are in a 29g high so they got a pretty big tank and waterfall with stream and pond floating logs and branches throughout need to get more plants with leaves for them def


----------



## Okapi

You just got them? If so they will hide because they were just transplanted to a new area. Give them some time to adjust to their new surroundings. When I first got my green tree frog, he hid under leaf litter for almost a week before exploring his home. I just left him alone to give him time to get used to the new surroundings and now he spends all of his time out in the open, and calls almost every evening.


----------



## Freeradical53

Green tree frogs are nocturnal. I have had 2 for over 2 years. One is usually visible either sleeping on a plant or stuck to the glass during the day. The other I never see out during the day, but at night he comes out. If you feed them in the late afternoon, they will both come out to eat. Sansevieria trifasciata or "mother in law tongue" is a good plant for them to sleep on. It grows pretty fast so you will have to trim it often.


----------



## cuckcoo

Okapi said:


> You just got them? If so they will hide because they were just transplanted to a new area. Give them some time to adjust to their new surroundings. When I first got my green tree frog, he hid under leaf litter for almost a week before exploring his home. I just left him alone to give him time to get used to the new surroundings and now he spends all of his time out in the open, and calls almost every evening.


yea been alittle over day now the one i couldnt find was in waterfall got him out and sealed it up and he beening jumping climbin the screen on top walls jumpin.. other one still visable same spot climbing now abit but he is like light green its weird is that cause hes scared i think he was like that when i brought him home and put him in? is he ok? the one missing after got him out is darker and having a blast they are babies real small in 29 gallon high . i think they are starting to love it i only have the 2 maybe wanna get one or two more what do u guys think


----------



## cuckcoo

Freeradical53 said:


> Green tree frogs are nocturnal. I have had 2 for over 2 years. One is usually visible either sleeping on a plant or stuck to the glass during the day. The other I never see out during the day, but at night he comes out. If you feed them in the late afternoon, they will both come out to eat. Sansevieria trifasciata or "mother in law tongue" is a good plant for them to sleep on. It grows pretty fast so you will have to trim it often.


i was just gonna ask bout live plants. i have a waterfall instream into a little pond. id love to grow live plants


----------



## Okapi

Pothos, anthurium, Syngonium, and philodendron would be good plants to have too. They have large leaves that can hold your frogs weight, grow in almost any conditions, and are easily found at any walmart, home depot, lowes, etc. Just be sure to wash them off really good, including their roots, and replant them in a soil that has no fertilizers, pesticides, or weed killers.


----------



## Okapi

These links will give you pictures and care tips for all the plants mentioned so far in this thread. Keep in mind that frog poop will replace the need to fertilize, and because these articles are posted by plant hobbyists, not vivarium hobbyists, the use of fertilizers is pushed to promote extreme growth of the plant as quickly as possible.

pothos:
Easy Care Pothos | Plant-Care.com
http://www.interiorscapenetwork.com/plant_gallery/plant_images/Low Light/devilsivygreen.gif
Golden Pothos | Devils Ivy Care - House plants - Denver Plants

Syngonium:
Identifying Correct House Plants | Plant-Care.com
Syngonium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Plants are the Strangest People: Dilettante (Syngonium podophyllum)

anthurium:
Anthurium—How to Grow Anthurium Plants
Anthurium plant - flamingo flower (anturium). Anthurium andreanum, anthurium flower, anthurium scherzerianum, andraeanum, jenmanii (antherium, anthorium). Anthuriums plants

Philodendron:
Guide to Philodendrons: All You Need To Know About This Popular Houseplant
Velvet Leaf Philodendron - House plants - Denver Plants.com
Plants are the Strangest People: Sailor (Philodendron hederaceum)
Philodendron scandens ssp. oxycardium - Heart-leaf Philodendron - Araceae

Sansevieria:
Sansevieria trifasciata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Caring for Mother-In-Law's Tongue (Sansevieria): An Easy-Care Houseplant


----------

